# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Đồ tự chế ‣ Cách tự chế 1 máy CNC ở nhà với vật liệu có sẵn | tập 1

## anhnguyen

Đồ tự chế ‣ Cách tự chế 1 máy CNC ở nhà với vật liệu có sẵn | tập 1

----------


## vanminh989

cái máy đầu tiên của mình cũng làm từ những thứ như thế này. cnc muon năm
nói cái máy thì xa xỉ quá , gọi là cái cục di chuyển được điều khiển từ máy tính  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## anhnguyen

Nói về CNC có rất nhiều người không biết

----------


## tieuky

Trước e cung chế mấy con giống vậy, nghĩ bụng cũn dể. 
Tới khi gôm đủ tiền dựng con máy mini 30x40x20 (MM). Thì ôi thôi bao nhiêu chuyện phải làm, phải tính, phải học, xong con máy mới thấy a e làm máy to đúng là pro.
Giờ đang dựn con 6090 mà 3thang roi chua xong. 
Đúng là chuyện mình tín, với làm thực tế khác nhau một trời một vực.
Lúc đó mìn mới thấy mình trẻ trâu

----------


## CKD

Hì! Cái gì cũng phải bắt đầu và từng bước chứ bác.
Nếu chuẩn bị chu đáo cả về kiến thức, kinh nghiệm thì khi thực hiện sẽ dễ thành công hơn. Còn nếu bắt đầu từ tờ giấy trắng, thì phải vừa làm vừa học. Còn nếu đã là tờ giấy trắng mà cũng chẵng làm, cũng chẵng học thì thôi, chịu phép  :Big Grin: .

Bác chủ cập nhật thêm tập đi ạ. Thấy nó đơn giản nhưng khi làm không giản đơn đâu. Rất có ích cho các bạn mới đấy.

----------


## vanminh989

Bác CKD thật là uyên thâm, từng câu chữ đi vào lòng người, anh em càng có tinh thần dj máy

----------

